# Storing your levels for Transit



## NCFHOME (Dec 7, 2014)

How are you storing your levels in your tool trailer or the back of you van? I am tired of buying new levels. I was blaming my guys thinking they are being careless with them when I realized my mounting method in the tool trailer was worthless. Using a large headed screws to rest the levels on just don't hold for long bumpy trips. I have ordered a new tool trailer and am working on layout designs. I am very picky about trying to keep things organized. I would like to know what everyone else does for storing their levels that is safe for the level but quick and easy to gain access.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I built some crude slides under a shelf in my cube van. With stops for the different lengths. Just slide them in and out. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My Stabilas have just ridden on the floors of my vans/trucks for 15 years. They still read true today.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In the days of standard cab pick ups my levels rode in a gun rack in the cab, right against the rear window.

Now days, in the back seat, tool box or like Warren said right in the bed.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I got the idea from others here on CT. Underneath the toe kick of the cabinets in my trailer.








http://www.contractortalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I got the idea from others here on CT. Underneath the toe kick of the cabinets in my trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I do it.

I built it into the bottom of one of the shelves in my trailer


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I slip them in 3" pvc that's mounted to the rafters of the trailer. If you do it that way make sure you can get them out the back door


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My mason kit came with a bag I find most useful. If I used a trailer, I'd probably build foam lined 1/4" plywood sleeves.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

On the wall of the trailer with handy little mount one of my carpenters came up with.
In the truck I lay them up on the bed rail in my cap.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

I keep my stabila in my weatherguard tool box if your guys dont bring there own levels give them the cheap lifetime warranty ones to use


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's where mine have been for 6 years.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's where mine have been for 6 years.
> 
> View attachment 122505


Very nice setup TNT!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just toss mine on my trailer racks. Never had a problem.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's where mine have been for 6 years.
> 
> View attachment 122505


I use those same orange cord reels for my hoses and cords.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow TNT, that is a very nice, very clean setup. That being said there's no way in hell I'd be able to find anything in there! Lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

peteo said:


> Wow TNT, that is a very nice, very clean setup. That being said there's no way in hell I'd be able to find anything in there! Lol


Everything is labeled and everything goes back in the same place. It's also organized to make some sense. My guys love it. They can find stuff super fast and without me having to go out and show them.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish my help could at least remember where something went, especially when they take it out from that spot in the morning. 

Maybe I need labels.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> I wish my help could at least remember where something went, especially when they take it out from that spot in the morning.
> 
> Maybe I need labels.


It does help with the van but my bag is a different story. I just have them sit the borrowed tool next to my bag. I know where it goes and if I am missing something at the end of the day no one leaves until it is found and then the sorry arse that forgot to put it back is banned from using my tools.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Donohue Const said:


> I wish my help could at least remember where something went, especially when they take it out from that spot in the morning.
> 
> Maybe I need labels.


Get better results with a come to Jesus meeting...:whistling


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have a van but I have a tool trailer on site. 

You would think since every tool has its own custom made space it would be simple. 

Nope, it all get piled in the back or on the spare empty shelf.

"That way I can put it away so it's where I want it"


----------

